# Blue rim pair. Will they have true blue rim spawn?



## freshsalt (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi!, welcome to the forum. 

Those are beautiful bettas you have. In my opinion and experience with breeding id say you may have some that will look like the parents but not all. My answer to your question is yes.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You should, even though the parents aren't much in terms of "blue rim". As long as they came from blue rim line.


----------

